# Wer hat " meinen " Molch auf dem Gewissen ?



## nuggeterbse (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen einen Molch (Weibchen) in meinem kleinen Teich. Hat mich riesig gefreut .
Am letzten Sonntag habe ich ein Molchmännchen entdecken können. Leider habe ich das Männchen gestern Morgen tot im Wasser treibend aufgefunden.Der Bauch war verletzt, es kamen Gedärme raus.
Ich bin ganz betrübt, also kein Nachwuchs
Wer macht denn so etwas ? Ich habe einen wirklich grossen __ Käfer (Gelbrand ?? ) oder auch grosse Libellenlarven im Teich. Könnten es die sein ?

Ich weiss,es ist Natur . Bin trotzdem traurig . 
Mein Teich ist entstanden, weil ich unbedingt __ Molche haben wollte........
Und ,dass einer nachrückt, glaube ich ja nun auch nicht. Mein Garten wimmelt halt noch nicht vor Molchen--
ich arbeite aber dran soll ein wenig " unaufgeräumter " werden.....

LG Michi


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2019)

Mmmmm Michi, da weiß man mal wieder nicht ob man liken soll, weil du dich so bemühst oder doch lieber nicht weil es so traurig ist....
Auf jeden Fall mögen die Tiere eher einen unaufgeräumten Garten mit vielen Möglichkeiten zum Verstecken aber auch sonnige Stellen mit schön warmen Steinen. Unter den Verstecksteinen soll es jedoch immer leicht feucht bleiben und Laub rum liegen in dem sich die Nahrung gut vermehren kann. 

Aber alles nützt nichts wenn die erstmal über eine Autobahn oder Pestizid- verseuchte Nachbargärten müssen.


----------



## PeBo (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michi, bei mir am Teich werden immer wieder __ Molche von Vögeln gefressen. Ich habe dies schon öfter beobachten müssen.
Bei mir sind es hauptsächlich die größeren Arten wie Amseln und Elstern. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2019)

Ach so ja stimmt wollte ich ja auch noch schreiben. 
Hier das gleiche Bild wie bei Peter.
Amseln und Elstern so wie Eichelhäher und so weiter nehmen gern mal einen __ Eidechsen- bzw Molch - Snack .
Insbesondere im Frühjahr wenn Schutz bietende Pflanzen noch nicht do weit sind.
Und die Vögel eh am Boden nach Nistbaumaterial suchen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Apr. 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Ja, Vögel sind eine Menge im Garten. Nehmen auch alle fleißig ihr Bad.....
Also doch nicht der dicke __ Käfer.


----------



## PeBo (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michi,
mach dir aber bitte keine Sorgen um den Fortbestand deiner Molch - Population.
 Ich habe auch immer gedacht, dass in etwa nur so 5-10 __ Molche bei mir im Bachlauf sind.  In meinem Teich habe ich gar keine vermutet, da dort echt große Koi schwimmen. 
Als ich letztes Jahr im April bei mir einen Bodenablauf eingebaut habe und die etwas marode Folie erneuerte, staunte ich nicht schlecht, als nach Ablassen des Wassers noch so circa 30-40 Molche in dem restlichen Wasser waren. 
Diese habe ich dann alle von Hand in den Bachlauf gerettet.
 Als ich die Teichpflanzen aus dem Teich danach zwischengelagert habe, fielen mir noch mal so circa 15 dieser kleinen Saurier in die Hände. 
 Was ich damit sagen will, wenn du bis jetzt drei Molche gesichtet hast, dann sind bestimmt 15-20 im Teich. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Peter , ich hoffe du hast Recht.
Mein Teich ist aber schon sehr überschaubar. Gerade weil es auch noch recht kühl ist, wachsen die Pflanzen noch nicht so bombastisch. 
Aber vielleicht versteckt sich der ein oder andere Molch ja zwischen den Algen. Ich hoffe weiter


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich wieder Molchzuwachs bekommen....... alledings noch ein Weibchen.....
Tja,   nun warten WIR  3 Mädels auf einen einzigen Kerl.........(welch  ein Traum .................)
(Denn ich bin mindestens genau so gespannt.......,wie meine Molchdamen...........)
Da noch immer kein Regen in Sicht ist,...........(feuchte Nächte für Amphibien-Wanderungen)....................bleiben wir 3 so ganz allein ?
Es sind bei uns ja auch mittlerweile ( seit einigen Tagen)  schon sommerliche Temperaturen (heute 26 Grad )........
Kann da noch eine Amphibie wandern ,oder muss ich auf das nächste Jahr hoffen?
Ich weiss, ich bin zu ungeduldig
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich muss noch mal nerven
Die Molch-Wanderzeit ist jetzt wohl mittlerweile vorbei, oder?
Meine beiden Molchdamen sind immer noch alleine
Heisst das etwa, daß sie sich ganz aus meinem Garten verabschieden? 
Ich bin gerade dabei schöne morsche Baumstümpfe anzuschleppen,viele Pflanzen zu pflanzen lach2 ),also meinen Garten attraktiver für __ Molche ( aber auch Bienen und Insekten ) zu gestalten.
Nicht,daß die Damen im nächsten Jahr zum Nachbarn abwandern?
Wenn ja kann ich eh nichts machen, ich weiß...............
Aber können wir 3 Mädels noch auf etwas männliches hoffen? Oder ist es für dieses Jahr gelaufen?

LG Michi


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Meine Teichmolche sind noch da ...
Die Leben zum großen Teil im Tannenwedelwald im Seerosenabschnitt ...
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut
Ja, daß die __ Molche noch da sind, weiss ich, weil ich alle Teichinhaber nerve....mit meinen Fragen.
Ich habe aber kein Männchen, nur 2 Damen, die auf einen männlichen Molch warten.
Deshalb die Frage? Kann zu dieser Jahreszeit noch ein Männchen zuwandern? 
Wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Leider kann ich deine Frage auch nicht beantworten.

Ich finde es sehr gut das du deinen Garten zu einem Naturgarten machen willst. Das ist schon der richtige Weg, Stein-, Laubhaufen und Totholz in Teichnähe zu platzieren. Blumenwiese anlegen. Nicht jedes Unkraut ausrupfen.

Heute hat sich eine weibliche Skorpionsfliege
 
auf meinen Handrücken gesetzt wie ich den __ Moderlieschen beim "Stängeln" zugesehen habe. Ich konnte in aller Ruhe die Fliege ansehen und mir die Details zu gemüte führen. Es war eines von vielen schönen Erlebnissen in meinem Garten.

Ich kann dich nur bestärken ... mach deinen Garten zu einem Naturgarten und du wirst viel Freude damit haben. Damit erhöhst du ganz sicher die Chance das sich wieder ein Molch-Männchen bei dir ansiedelt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut
Ja,ich hoffe darauf......UNKRAUT wird nach wie vor


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Mai 2019)

Hei...hab gestern ein Beet abgeräumt und etliche Töpfe weggestellt...
3 __ Molche hab ich darunter gefunden und sie an den Teichrand gesetzt...
Ich denke, bei Dir werden sie auch unter Blumenkübeln und in Ritzen im Boden sitzen
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

Könnte aber auch eine Katze gewesen sein, die es auf den Molch abgesehen hatte.

Im Sommer hab ich hier immer einen Eimer mit etwas feuchtem Gras und Löwenzahnblättern am Türgriff hängen. Dort werden dann die tägl. Mitbringsel (__ Eidechsen, Blindschleichen, ...) meiner Phoebe gesammelt und am Abend, wenn die Madam dann im Haus ist, an den Bach getragen. Wenn ich das schon tagsüber mache, hab ich die Viecher nach 10 min. wieder.


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Sorry Gisela, wer ist Phoebe ? Katze ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

Entschuldigung, könnt Ihr ja noch nicht wissen.
Habe 2 Katzen, Phoebe (Madam, ist 9 Jahre alt) und Carlo der VI. (Mister, ist 5 Jahre alt).
Die bringen alles, was nicht bei 2 außer Reichweite ist.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

Warum kommt denn kein Molch zu mir, hab doch soviel Platz, Ecken und Unterschlüpfe


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Mai 2019)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Molch
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Warum kommt denn kein Molch zu mir, hab doch soviel Platz, Ecken und Unterschlüpfe


 wie siehts denn rundum in Gärten, Gemeindeland und landwirtschaftsmäßig aus

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2019)

Frank, sieht ziemlich doof aus , für den Molch . Hinten wohne ich am Wald, dahinter kommen Felder . ( kein Wasser )
Nach vorne raus ist Straße und Häuser. Links von mir ein Nachbar, rechts von mir 5 Häuser.
Jedes Grundstück hat eine Mindestgröße von 2000m², ist ein bewohntes Gewerbegebiet. 
Umfeldmäßig bin ich die Einzige mit viel Wasser, aber woher soll ein Molch das wissen ???


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Mai 2019)

Hm, eigentlich müssten die __ Molche aus dem Wald zuwandern können. 
Kommt jetzt natürlich auf die Struktur des Waldes an, wie groß er ist, Unterwuchs, Wasserlöcher usw. Und wie verheerend sich die - konventionelle? - Landwirtschaft dahinter auswirkt.
Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, Niedersachsen braucht dringend ein Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt wie im Januar in Bayern und jetzt in Ba-Wü.


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Und wie verheerend sich die - konventionelle? - Landwirtschaft dahinter auswirkt.


Hier kämpst Du vergebens gegen die Raffgier und Blödheit der Bauern. Da wird jeglicher Grünstreifen rings um den Wald noch vernichtet, und mit Raps oder 
Mais bepflanzt. Die Windbrüche, die es mal gab, sind auch alle verschwunden. 
Dann hat dieser Bauer auch noch eine Schweinezucht, und haut tonnenweise Gülle aufs Land. Das Grundwasser stinkt oft genug vor 
sich hin, und ist für meinen Teich nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## Petta (26. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Warum kommt denn kein Molch zu mir, hab doch soviel Platz, Ecken und Unterschlüpfe



Komischerweise haben wir dieses Jahr auch noch keine, obwohl im letzten Jahr auch viel Junge im Teich waren


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Mai 2019)

H


jolantha schrieb:


> Das Grundwasser stinkt oft genug vor
> sich hin, und ist für meinen Teich nicht mehr nutzbar.


Das ist übel und hört sich im Kontext mit dem Rest schon ziemlich eindeutig zum Nachteil der __ Molche an. Man muss halt alles einzeln nachweisen, aber teilweise sind einige dieser "Praktiken" bestimmt jetzt schon verboten. Ach, ich schreib jetzt besser nix mehr, sonst entgleitet das hier.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Die Windbrüche, die es mal gab, sind auch alle verschwunden.


Liegt an einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung......da hats mal wieder echt geklappt mit den gesetzlichen Verordnungen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Liegt an einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung......da hats mal wieder echt geklappt mit den gesetzlichen Verordnungen.


 da läufts hier in Hessen scheinbar besser

die Windwurfflächen der letzten Jahre rundum im hiesigen hessischen Staatswald werden nicht mehr geräumt, aufgeforstet ect. (hauptsächlich wohl weil Roland Koch ja jahrelang alles zusammengespart hatte) sondern nun sich selbst überlassen um wieder einen natürlich erneuernden, baumartenreichen, standortangepaßten Mischwaldaufwuchs zu gewährleisten. Hatte ja schon mal geschrieben das da mittlerweile auf den Standorten der ehemaligen in den Stürmen zusammengebrochenen Fichtenmonokulturen zwischen Mengen von __ Besenginster Ahorne, __ Linden, Vogelbeeren, __ Eichen, Buchen, Eiben, __ Walnüsse, __ Pfaffenhütchen, Kornelkirschen, __ Birken, __ Haselnuß, __ Hainbuche ect aufkommen


----------



## nuggeterbse (28. Mai 2019)

Hier bei uns sieht es leider ganz anders aus.
Entweder wird fast nur noch Mais angebaut,oder Kartoffeln.Selbst Rapsfelder habe ich in diesem Frühling kaum zu sehen bekommen.
Und wenn ein Landwirt seinen Acker in einem Jahr mal nicht selber bestellt,wird der an einen großen Salatproduzenten verpachtet.
Dann wird in Rekordzeit Eisbergsalat,Kohlrabi,Möhren usw.rangezüchtet ( schon bei frostigen Temperaturen, mit Folie abgedeckt-----
bis spät in den Herbst rein ). Die Beregnungsmaschinen laufen Tag und Nacht........dementsprechend ist unser Grundwasser auch stark abgesunken.
Reichlich Grundwasser wird auch noch nach Hamburg an die Wasserwerke dort verkauft......   also Feuchtwiesen und Seen werden immer trockner hier.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2019)

Traurig

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Entweder wird fast nur noch Mais angebaut,oder Kartoffeln.Selbst Rapsfelder habe ich in diesem Frühling kaum zu sehen bekommen.



H Michi,

Raps gibts dieses Jahr hier im Kreis auch erstmals so gut wie gar keinen. Gabs keine Subvensionen?

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Ja, wahrscheinlich
Blühende Ackerränder scheint es dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr zu geben. Die letzten 2-3 Jahre haben die Bauern zumindest versucht Sonnenblumen und anderes zu pflanzen .
Ist mal wieder im Sande verlaufen.......


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> H Michi,
> 
> Raps gibts dieses Jahr hier im Kreis auch erstmals so gut wie gar keinen. Gbs wohl keine Subvensionen
> 
> MfG Frank


Nee Frank, die wachsen bei uns schneller und günstiger drum hat jedes zweite Feld gefühlt nur noch Raps


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Ja, ist auch nicht schön...nur Raps.....haben die Bienen aber wenigstens etwas davon und gibt leckeren Honig.
Ein Imker ( ein paar Orte weiter) hat seine Bienenvölker schon im späten Winter abtransportiert.Ich bin vor 21 Jahren in diesen Ort eingeheiratet und es standen immer Bienenkästen (das ganze Jahr über) an einer bestimmten Stelle.
Nun sind sie weg..............danke Maisfeld    .....ist im Übrigen auch ganz toll, morgens mit unserem Hund eine große Runde zu drehen und man ist dann im Laufe des Jahres von Maiswänden eingeschlossen ( werden ja schon etwas über 2 m hoch) .
Die Krönung ist dann noch, wenn man neben sich die Wildschweine grunzen und wühlen hört.
Also setzt man sich irgendwann ins Auto und FÄHRT dann mit dem Hund irgendwo hin um wenigstens freie Sicht zu haben.
SUPER 
Okay, Ende jetzt, geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so......


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

So schauts bei uns aus ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Landwirt seinen Acker in einem Jahr mal nicht selber bestellt,wird der an einen großen Salatproduzenten verpachtet.


Tja, der kann wohl auch nicht mehr mit den billigen Industrieunternehmen mit halten. Ist ja so gewohlt das die kleinen Landwirte aufgeben. Aber wir können ja noch ein paar Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen, damit auch der letzte kleine Landwird das alles nicht mehr erfüllen kann.


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Mai 2019)

Och Helmut, musst Du noch Salz in die Wunde streuen?
Nein, alles gut. 
Es freut mich doch, daß irgendwo Natur noch Natur sein darf.......
( In den Bergen war ich schon lange nicht mehr )......Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2019)

Hi Helmut,

man sieht an dem extrem vielen Löwenzahl aber auch schön das selbst diese bäuerlichen (Fett)Wiesen biologisch verarmt und net mehr in Ordnung sind (zu nährstoffeich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2019)

Stimmt Frank ... manchmal, überhaupt wenn Regen angesagt ist, stinkt die Gegend nach ausgebrachter Gülle ... Habe ja gerne eine würzige Luft, aber genug ist genug.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich
> Blühende Ackerränder scheint es dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr zu geben. Die letzten 2-3 Jahre haben die Bauern zumindest versucht Sonnenblumen und anderes zu pflanzen .
> Ist mal wieder im Sande verlaufen.......



Hei, wir haben gestern eine Fahrradtour gemacht und ich hab mich gefreut wie Bolle, das auf den Feldern Klatschmohn und Kornblumen geblüht haben...das war so richtig schön..in der Art hab ich das schon lange nichtmehr gesehen...
Auf den Randstreifen auch teilweise __ Margeriten.
Mais und Rapsfelder gabs auch..aber nicht übermäßig viel.

VG Monika


----------



## koichteich (1. Juni 2019)

Moin, Kornbluhmen hab ich letztes/vorletztes Jahr im Lehmboden ausgesetzt. Und sie kommen...
Auch vieles was ich dort nicht gesetzt habe... Auf dem kargen Land.  
Also wirklich nur Lehm!!! 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Juni 2019)

Jepp, die sog. Ackerunkräuter wie __ Kornblume, Witwenblume, __ Schafgarbe, __ Labkraut usw. mögen keine große Düngung, sind aber unglaublich wertvoll für Insekten als Nektar- und Fraßpflanzen und damit natürlich auch für Insektenfresser. 
Intensive Landwirtschaft, überdüngte Heuwiesen und Massentierhaltung tragen eine entscheidende Mitschuld am um sich greifenden Artensterben.


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Juni 2019)

Ich habe Nachwuchs
Das Männchen, welches ich nach 2 Tagen tot im Teich vorgefunden habe,scheint sich aber gut mit der Dame verstanden zu haben
Auf jeden Fall ist mir das hier heute ins Netz gegangen x


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Juni 2019)

Ist der nicht allerliebst?
Ich freu mich immer noch wie Bolle......
Ich trinke jetzt zur Feier des Tages ( nachdem ich soooo viele Leute genervt habe)------(privat, als auch hier im Forum),erst einmal einen 
Prossecco.
Hauptsache der Nachwuchs überlebt auch......Nicht,daß ich wieder anfange zu jammern......
Soooo, Prösterchen

LG Michi


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2019)

Prost ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2019)




----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Juni 2019)

Ja, okay----Kaffee wäre natürlich auch gegangen.
Aber der Secco war schon lecker


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich René recht interpretiere, bezieht sich der Kaffee nicht auf die Getränkewahl sondern eher darauf geduldig zu sein - was für Teichliebhaber wohl im Allgemeinen angebracht ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Juni 2019)

Ahhh....
Naja ,war trotzdem lecker
Okay,sonst bin ich schon eher bei BecherKaffee........aber Geduld, hat der mir auch noch nicht eingeflößt
LG Michi


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn ich René recht interpretiere, bezieht sich der Kaffee nicht auf die Getränkewahl sondern eher darauf geduldig zu sein - was für Teichliebhaber wohl im Allgemeinen angebracht ist.
> 
> Gruß Peter



In dem Fall habt ihr beide recht  .


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. März 2020)

Hallo, ich melde mich mal aus meinem Winterschlaf zurück.....

Die ersten 3 __ MOLCHE sind gesichtet worden.....
Ich freu mich......
Wie schaut es denn bei Euch so aus mit den Molchen? Denn so wirklich toll ist dasWetter hier (30 km südlich von Hamburg)  noch nicht so richtig.......
Stürmisch, regnerisch, ab und an mal ein Tag Sonne.....aber zum Abend wieder Regen .........und die Nächte relativ kalt........
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf den Frühling (habe den fehlenden Winter aber schon arg vermisst) und freue mich auf den Teich, wenn es denn los geht mit dem Pflanzenwachstum. 

LG Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2020)

Hi michi,

wie es mit Molchen aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, hab noch nicht genauer in die Teiche geschaut (der große ist im Uferbereich unter Wasser ziemlich  zugewuchert sodas man da __ Molche zwischen __ Wassermoos, __ Nadelkraut, Nadelsimsen, Merkblättern kaum sehen wird) und der Amphibientümpel ist wegen dem darin liegenden Magnolienlaub wieder mal schön kaffeebraun. Den Temperaturen und Nässe nach sollten aber eigentlich zumindest schon welche aus dem Garten/der direkten Nachbarschaft anwesend sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (15. März 2020)

Hallo Michi, 
Gut das Du jetzt sicher __ Molche hast, sonst hätte ich dich ganz Neidisch gemacht. Ich habe vorletzten Herbst meine kleine Teichschale gegen einen Schwimmteich ausgetauscht. Schon in dem kleinen hatten wir viele Molche und jetzt bin ich natürlich froh, dass sie den neuen Teich auch wieder angenommen haben. Da sieht man gern mal 10 auf einen Blick. 

So einen kaputten Molch habe ich gestern auch gefunden, ich hatte schon Angst ich war es, weil ich gestern ein paar Blätter aus dem Teich geholt habe und dabei plötzlich 5 Molche im Käscher hatte. Vögel sind immer reichlich am Teich. Im Augenblick kommt immer eine Gebirgsstelze, habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen.

MfG Rüdiger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. März 2020)

Hi Mihi,

am Samstag, bei etwas Gartenarbeit und voll besonnten Teichen waren die ersten __ Molche sichtbar


----------



## nuggeterbse (16. März 2020)

Hallo
Danke an Euch ,die ihr auf dieses alte Thema antwortet.........
Es ist jetzt Montag Abend, kurz vor halb elf , und ich war mit der Taschenlampe mal kurz zum Teich.........
7.........ich habe 7 __ Molche mal kurz auf die Schnelle gezählt......Ich freue mich weiter.....
( sind schon 4 mehr,als im letzten Jahr ).........

Liebe Grüße, Michi
( ich muss noch mal raus.....)


----------



## jolantha (17. März 2020)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> 7.........ich habe 7 __ Molche mal kurz auf die Schnelle gezählt......Ich freue mich weiter...


Freu ich mich doch mal mit Dir . Bei mir gibt es einfach keine Molche, noch nie nicht, in 23 Jahren nicht 
Ich hab __ Kröten , __ Frösche,__ Libellen __ Schnecken, __ Wasserläufer usw. . Ab und zu mal __ Enten, __ Fischreiher, Mäusebussard, Hasen, Maulwurf und Wühlmäuse ---
Aber keine Molche . Ich finde das richtig gemein !!!


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. März 2020)

,     hallo, ich weiss es hilft dir nicht weiter, es wird wahrscheinlich in deinem näheren Umfeld keine __ Molche geben............
Aber, könntest Du nicht mal über den Flomarkt eine Pflanzenanfrage einstellen?       
So z.B. in einem Monat?
Dann dürften ja ein paar Pflanzen mit Eiern belegt sein?
Ist das auch verboten?
(ich weiss gar nichts mehr,seit Corona............befinde mich in Zwangsurlaub, weiss nicht wie es weiter geht mit Gehalt,usw.usw.)
Ist es verboten? Mittlerweile?
Eine Pflanze von A nach B zu verschicken?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2020)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Eine Pflanze von A nach B zu verschicken?


Nö


----------

